# Painting stucco exterior a no no?



## Corcoran1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have planned on painting my stucco house since I bought it but then someone told me that you should never paint stucco, that doing so will trap water in between my walls and exterior and turn it to mush? Is this true? Do I have any options for painting or am I stuck? Thanks!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

What?
Stucco...like that textured stuff on all the houses in Florida?
Of course you can paint it!


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

There all painted here in Florida.


----------



## Corcoran1 (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, I assumed they could be but then someone told me you can't. Then I googled and found other people saying it shouldn't be done, so I got a little worried.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*Tonight On DIY Chatroom*

Google:
Friend Or Foe?

You decide...tonight on DIY Chatroom


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Stucco has been painted for years and years.Last few houses I painted w/stucco I used a Elastomeric product. The only problem with it is that you can not stop in the middle of a wall section,or a gable section.The colors are a tough go to keep matching.Each batch (even boxing) is different. 
Good Luck.


----------



## firesoflife (Jun 20, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem to paint stucco. I've painted a number of houses with stucco here in Winnipeg Canada where we have extreme temperatures (-45 Celsius up to 35 degrees Celsius) and have never had a problem except ... depending on the type of stucco. The smoothed out stuff is easily rollable - just get a medium roller and apply the paint generously. The course or 'deep' stucco is a serious problem. The only way I'd do it is with a sprayer and that will severely limit you to painting when there is absolutely NO wind. I've seen cars and eaves and flower beds completely speckled with paint. So, go ahead and paint your Stucco just bear in mind the previously mentioned variables.


----------

